# Wash Care labels - icons in vector format?



## xburner

_Does anyone know where can i get the vector files for the symbols on the wash care tags? I am trying to relabel my shirts, but I am having trouble finding them. thanks!_


----------



## Comin'OutSwingin

*Re: Wash Care labels*

I don't know if these are vector or not, but here is a good list. Maybe these will work for you.

http://www.apparelsearch.com/care_label_symbols.htm#wash1


----------



## Solmu

Hi-Resolution Graphic Files of Care Symbols


----------



## monkeylantern

Good site Lewis! I went to the effort of vectorising my own.....bah!


----------



## xburner

Thanks! very nice site!


----------



## Irpud

What font do you guys use for the text?


----------



## Nyce_One

Check out www.dafont.com in the dingbats section. Found a font that was all the wash/care icons...


----------



## paulamandel

Nyce_One said:


> Check out www.dafont.com in the dingbats section. Found a font that was all the wash/care icons...


Thanks this is a really good site, will be coming back to it, although i wasn't too impressed with their wash/care icons.


----------



## ncsugirl23

This site is good. 
Download Washing Symbols for Clothing Labels | Signs & Symbols


----------



## justhanz

Thank you Lewis!! Really really helpful.


----------



## justhanz

justhanz said:


> Thank you Lewis!! Really really helpful.


Wow that was actually my very first post!


----------



## Fixico

Here's another for any of you guys looking for vectors.
AI Washing and Care Symbols


----------

